# Should I toss or try to save peach this peach melomel?



## huertaaj (Oct 6, 2011)

Please forgive the fact that I'm a complete newbie at making wine and mead. I followed a recipe for peach wine from the book titled "The Joy of Home Winemaking by Terry Garey (1996), page 87. I used 9 pounds of ripe peaches and 7 pounds of honey, etc. The beginning specific gravity was 1.064 and fermentation occurred at 67 F. I noticed that the peach mead took a couple of days to start bubbling and when it started, it bubbled very strongly for about three days, then it stopped bubbling. Today (3 1/2 weeks later), I siphoned the wine into a new 3 gal jug. The specific gravity is 1.000, it doesn't smell or taste very alcoholic (or very good), but it does smell and taste yeasty (it doesn't taste rotten). Since it went from a SG of 1.064 to 1.000, I believe that it should have alcohol. However, the pH is 3.6 which I believe is very low for a fermenting mead. Did I do something wrong or is everything as it should be? Should I toss everything and start over? Can I fix the pH and recover the peach wine at this point? Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks,
huertaaj


----------



## Wade E (Oct 6, 2011)

What is your acid level? Raising the TA (acid) will change the ph and put it into a better area but dont go overboard with that. Tartaric acid will change the ph the most. You started with a lower gravity then really should be, Most wines should have a starting sg of around 1.085 or there abouts. You dont state what size batch this is but next time add more honey, fruit, or sugar to get the abv up where it needs to be. Other then that just let this sit as meads can usually take some time to come around but when they do they are awesome. Being that this is a mead the honey will help protect it but you will need to add sulfites to help this low abv wine stay good.


----------

